# Curious how he'll look when he's older?



## ceegee

The ear colour is a good indication of what his adult colouring will probably be. This is my dog when he was young, and now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

He's a cute boy. 

His adult overall color should be similar to the current color of his ears, most likely he'll be a light/medium gold color.


----------



## Treberr

ceegee said:


> The ear colour is a good indication of what his adult colouring will probably be. This is my dog
> View attachment 869866
> View attachment 869867
> when he was young, and now.
> View attachment 869866
> View attachment 869867


Oh my gosh! I can't believe he darkened up that much. I can't see our puppy doing that with all the white fluff. So beautiful!


----------



## ceegee

Treberr said:


> Oh my gosh! I can't believe he darkened up that much. I can't see our puppy doing that with all the white fluff. So beautiful!


They lose their puppy coat completely. Duster's undercoat was virtually white when he was a pup. When his adult coat came in (around 6 to 8 months), it was the same colour as his ears. His mom is very dark gold and his dad is medium gold.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

ceegee said:


> They lose their puppy coat completely. Duster's undercoat was virtually white when he was a pup. When his adult coat came in (around 6 to 8 months), it was the same colour as his ears. His mom is very dark gold and his dad is medium gold.



I LOVE Duster!


----------



## Kek

The photos of this boy growing up may give you an idea: Orion ~ BlueBreeze 
He has quite the same colours as yours as a young pup.


----------



## Treberr

Kek said:


> The photos of this boy growing up may give you an idea: Orion ~ BlueBreeze
> He has quite the same colours as yours as a young pup.


Oh my gosh! So similar. Thanks.


----------



## Emmdenn

My boy is similar in color to yours. He was very very pale as a puppy, and has slowly darkened a little bit. He is only 17 months so I think he will continue to get darker, and eventually be the color of his ears. You can see right now around his eyes it looks like a mask almost...this is because his face is starting to darken too. Your pup is adorable!


----------



## diane0905

This is my last Golden Luke at four months and then at seven years old (Luke's face started turning white when he was only two.) He's a little similar to yours. My current Golden, Logan, is a puppy. I think he may end up being the color of his ears. Maybe a little darker than his current ear color.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice

As others have stated look at the ears. That is the darkest the overall coat will look as an aadult but it can be lighter. It's only a measure of the darkest the coat should get (the ear color as a pup)


----------



## DevWind

His color reminds of my boy at the age. He he is now. Both parents were medium gold


----------



## Treberr

Emmdenn said:


> My boy is similar in color to yours. He was very very pale as a puppy, and has slowly darkened a little bit. He is only 17 months so I think he will continue to get darker, and eventually be the color of his ears. You can see right now around his eyes it looks like a mask almost...this is because his face is starting to darken too. Your pup is adorable!
> 
> View attachment 869871
> View attachment 869872


Omg he is so cute!! You're right, very similar. Thanks for sharing. He is so handsome!!


----------



## Megora

First I don't think your dog will get any darker than his ears.

If it gives you an idea how a light pup darkens up over time -

This was my past boy. American showlines behind him top and bottom.

He looked like a white rat when he was a very baby puppy at 1 week old the first time I saw him.  But I pretty much knew he was going to be medium gold based on his mom and dad + based on his ears and a bit of nose.

I would not worry too much about coloring. The dogs darken up a number of times as they grow up and grow old. A 2 year old will be darker than a 5 month old. A 3-4 year old will be darker than a 2 year old. A 7-9 year old will be darker than a 3-4 year old, etc...


----------



## eeerrrmmm1

My girl is an English type Golden crossed with an American Golden and she turned out surprisingly light. Definitely took after her dad. There was a pretty wide color variation in her litter with some puppies looking golden and others quite light. I saw an American Golden cross with one parent that was half English and she had the most gorgeous light gold overcoat and a very light cream undercoat. I think your pup will probably have a beautiful light gold coloring with a richer gold on the ears, tail and possibly ridge line.


----------



## 4goldengirls

I don't have any young puppy photos as we got this guy at 19 months of age. His dad is a white golden and his mom a mid gold color. Here is Teddy at 2. His fur color is beautiful, light and creamy.


----------



## Tanner13

Here is Oliver 5 months old and I think about 35/40 lbs love his coloring and all the beautiful colorings of Goldens?


----------

